# Band or Sugergical to Wether the Boys



## DixieChick922 (Feb 4, 2016)

I am getting two new ND boys and I do not want any chance of buckling behavior. My friend is also getting two boys and our vet is telling her that she should wait till 3-6 mos and do the surgical method.

the breeder usually does them at 8 weeks.

Which is better? Which is safer? I think my friend is worried about the complications with uretha later...

I'm kind of wondering if I buy the boys and then have the surgical method done, isn't the cost the same as having two girls? Its $125 for each wether... I don't know what to do now...ugh. there were two does I liked but at the time I thought it was too expensive at $400 for each... but now if I have to do surgery on top, it might be the same difference.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I see no need to surgically castrate. I personally like the burdizzo method. I wait until at least 8 weeks. Many people have very good with results with banding as well. These two methods should be MUCH less expensive and just as effective.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I band at 10-12 weeks. I've done 9 weeks when they started extending. I would probably just let the breeder go ahead and band them at 8 weeks.


----------



## DixieChick922 (Feb 4, 2016)

gosh.. i can't spell surgical can i? oops..major typo there.

so...you haven't seen any issues with the boys later in life?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

You can wait longer and still band them. We band at three months, and if I wait longer we take them to a vet who has a Callicrate ratchet bander. That type bander can be used on any size/age buck. A burdizzo also works on older bucks. I tend to think it's wise to wait and band later if you can, but I also understand that this won't work for everyone. We've had some bucks surgically castrated and not only is it expensive, I think it's more painful and the recovery is harder.


----------



## DixieChick922 (Feb 4, 2016)

it does make me wonder though if i should just get does now...

are boys are as sweet and friendly as the girls?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

wethers are generally very sweet and friendly.
Surgical castration is very easy, and doesn't need to be done by a vet.
and the earlier the better.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wethers are more playful than does. They seem to make better pets.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

yep. and they don't go into heat either.


----------

